# onix 2011 frame flex is it normal?



## fingerjabber

Hi

I just bought my first carbon frame a 54cm onix with ultegra, after having my cannondale for 11 years it was time for change.

on my first ride i noticed the rear wheel rubbing on the brake blocks when pedaling (and not just really going for it!) my rear blocks are not really that close maybe 3mm from the rim. is it normal for the onix/cf frame to flex in this area?

thanks, Andy


----------



## danielc

did you check to see if your rear wheel is true? Its not normal for the frame to flex like that.


----------



## fingerjabber

yes the wheel is running true!


----------



## danielc

If you weren't able to flex your old cannondale, I would look over your Onix for cracks in the stays or BB area. Did you buy the frame new or used? What is your riding weight?


----------



## fingerjabber

I bought the frame secondhand and built up with new parts but the frame was only a month old. when riding the frame seams t flex round the bb on the downstroke on the pedal.
my weight is 74kg


----------



## danielc

I'm afraid the frame may be cracked as your weight shouldn't be an issue. That is always a possibility when buying used carbon frames. You just don't know if it was damaged by a crash or what have you. Also be suspicious if you got an amazingly good deal on it. I would have it inspected by your LBS and probably wouldn't ride it until then. Unlike aluminum or steel frames, carbon frames can catastrophically fail resulting in a crash.


----------



## RK250

I'm going to think outside the box on this:
The Orbea isn't a flimsy frame (nor the Cannondale). It's actually a pretty robust design and if it is more rigid than the Cdale of a decade ago, could it be that the rear wheel (also a decade old?) is showing its lateral weakness in the new frame? Could this be Andy needs more spokes and a stronger wheelset?


----------



## fingerjabber

The wheels are new fulcrum racing 3's and all other parts are new as well.
I have just been out on another longer test ride and it doesn't feel as noticable as before!! i loosened off the rear brake blocks a couple of turns and it seamed ok, maybe it was me just being over cautious with it being a secondhand frame and with me building the bike up myself!!

I'm going to keep an eye out on the frame over the next few months to make sure but the bike does feel nice to ride and i got a comment off a mtb rider today said i had a nice bit of kit 

Thanks for your replys guys and i will keep you posted if anything develops.

Andy


----------



## Jen_I_Am

*Keep this updated please*

I just got my Orbea Onix (Dama). Because of the lovely weather here in Wisconsin, I have only had it on the trainer since I got it. I am very interested. This is a much better bike IMHO than my Madone and previous Trek Pilot 6.2. How long have you had yours?::aureola:


----------



## lebdocncali

fingerjabber said:


> The wheels are new fulcrum racing 3's and all other parts are new as well.
> I have just been out on another longer test ride and it doesn't feel as noticable as before!! i loosened off the rear brake blocks a couple of turns and it seamed ok, maybe it was me just being over cautious with it being a secondhand frame and with me building the bike up myself!!
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye out on the frame over the next few months to make sure but the bike does feel nice to ride and i got a comment off a mtb rider today said i had a nice bit of kit
> 
> Thanks for your replys guys and i will keep you posted if anything develops.
> 
> Andy


I know it is 3 months old thread, but check out my experience this last Friday, I was lucky not to break any bones.
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...en-a-carbon-top-tube-failure-like-that-before


----------



## Yeti guy

I've had my Onix for over a year now and no problems with any flex, great bike and no problems at all. It's a 2009 model with just 1600 miles on it though. Really don't expect any problems but then again who does!


----------



## San Clemente rider

Yeti guy said:


> I've had my Onix for over a year now and no problems with any flex, great bike and no problems at all. It's a 2009 model with just 1600 miles on it though. Really don't expect any problems but then again who does!


Yeti guy, how do you like your onix? I'm looking at the same bike stock ultegra. 

I have a more general question. Why or why not - the 2011 Orbea Onix Ultegra or the Look 566 Ultegra?

If I go with the Orbea, I will likely upgrade the wheel set.

Would love your input?


----------



## Yeti guy

Hey San don't know anything about Look brand of bikes but I'm sure they are good too. I really love my Onix and the Ultegra group is excellent, shifts are smooth and quiet. In stock form its a fast comfortable bike and the paint job is top quality, mine is the white/black/carbon colors. Mine stock with pedals and bottle cages weighed 19.1 pounds. The first 1400 miles were on the stock Shimano RS20 wheels with Rubino tires which are both good, wheels a little heavy.
Since the only thing I've done to the bike is upgrade the wheels to Easton EA90 Aero's and Diamonte Pro tires, just doing this shaved a fair amount of 'rotational' weight and the bike now weighs 17.8 pounds. I did go with a more rim friendly brake pads for the new wheels; Kool Stop salmon pads. Anyhow the bike seems even more snappier now with the new wheels and to me that is saying allot since the bike just is excellent stock.
With new bikes coming out soon you will probably score a super deal on the 2011 model Onix your looking at and if I'm not mistaken the Onix isn't in the Orbea 2012 lineup. So if you can find and negotiate a deal I would highly recommend doing some test rides to see if you like it.


----------



## scottzj

Well the Onix is now classified as the low end Orca but it still has the Onix badging on it. But you might still get a killer deal on the older models. I snagged a nice deal on an Opal 2010 since this was the last year for this model too and very happy with it. Mine has a little bit of flex in the front end but nothing horrible at all and works great! When going from a steele or alum frame to a carbon, there will be some differences in the movement.


----------



## craigh-krph

Had my 2011 Onix w/ Ultegra for just over a week now and put about 100 miles on it. It has a lot more snappy feel than my Specialized Secteur. Got it in the carbon/white/orange scheme. So far I am very pleased with it!


----------



## scottzj

I love that orange color on the orbea bikes! I just about got one similar in an Orca but I didnt get on with the Velo race team (they are orange and black). I ended up with BPC race team (colors are red, black, gray). So the Opal I got was pretty much spot on with team colors haha.


----------



## tbroido

I also have the 2009 B/W Onix with the Ultegra build and am very happy with it. Changed out the stock tires to 25mm Michelin Pro 3's to handle the rough roads around here. I like Yeti's upgrade with the Easton EA 90 wheels but have been a little wary of the reports of carbon rim failures. I got it new last year, have about 2,000 miles on it and the Ultegra seems to shift better now than when it was new. I did change out the stock chain at 1,500 miles when it started to get a little noisy.


----------



## Yeti guy

The EA 90 wheels are all aluminum so no worry about carbon failure. I think Easton has a EC 90 wheel which is the carbon offering.


----------



## scottzj

Yeah the EC are the carbon wheels and they are worthless in my opinion! When I had mine, I broke 3-4 spokes in less than a month having them. I ended up sending them back and buying some reynolds.


----------

